# I'm back !!



## Fatbloater (Jun 10, 2015)

Back in a TT at last !! After 5 years of driving other brands I couldn't resist...

3 Month search and finally found Red TTS with Low Mileage, FSH, No mods. Rocking horse stuff... 

Edited to add I got 35mpg on a 100 mile drive back home too...well chuffed with that one, couldn't believe it for a TTS


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome back to the TTF & TT ownership.
Hoggy


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome back


----------



## bakerbakes556 (Jan 15, 2020)

Great mpg!


----------

